# Congressional Hearings into the Pearl Harbor Attack now online.



## OpanaPointer (Aug 4, 2011)

The whole forty volume set. This collection includes the full text of all the investigations (8) prior to Congress convening its own investigation. 

Apologies in advance for the quality of some copies, they're the best available at this time and will be replaces when the opportunity arises to get better scans.


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 6, 2011)

Hey, welcome aboard, OP! Thanks for the link....my PDF folder was getting hungry...


----------



## temperer (Aug 6, 2011)

i got the nice one, thx for share man


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 6, 2011)

Opanapointer is an *excellent* resource for anything to do with Pearl Harbor.


----------

